

Ask HN: Which translation API? - kingofspain

Given the recent announcements regarding API shut-off's (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592399 is one of several posts on this), I expect many people are in need of a good translation API.<p>From a quick look around, myGengo is out because of the human element and therefore pricing. My particular site will have lots of property listings added daily (perhaps up to 5000/week). MS has http://www.microsofttranslator.com/dev/ but I haven't yet had a chance to look it over.<p>Are there any others of repute? Paid is not a problem but "good" automated translation is essential.
======
bobf
I used to work at WorldLingo (<http://www.worldlingo.com>), who offers a
translation API service. They're one of the few machine translation API
services that are publicly available at reasonable costs. I'm happy to answer
questions about the translation industry as a whole, shoot me an email if
you're interested.

